# multi scale bridge



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy a multi scale bridge for an electric 6 string guitar


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this for a fan fret guitar? I don't know of commercially available multi scale bridges, you might have to make your own. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, its for a "fanned fret guitar" I emailed Novax to see if they would sell just a bridge, but havent herd back yet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some fan fret basses I've played have had single string bridges. I wonder if they're available for guitar too.

Hipshot?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Good idea....I will look into that.

Allparts have the ABM 3210B SINGLE GUITAR BRIDGE.......they will work.


----------

